# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ماهو رأيكم في هذا اللاعب؟؟؟؟؟

## mohammed_h_o

*"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"

موســــى الزووووومه؟؟؟؟

"
"
"

بصراحة وأعفو لي ياصفوة
الزول دا بيرفع لي ضغطي :003:1000:003:
*

----------


## الامين1002

*اتفق معك فهو يلعب بدون تركيز وبطريقة عشوائية
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*يا محمد حسين بالغته موسي هذه الايام افضل لاعب في المريخ بلا منازع .
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله ابراهيم
					

يا محمد حسين بالغته موسي هذه الايام افضل لاعب في المريخ بلا منازع .




 :shiny01:  :shiny01:  :shiny01:
*

----------


## ogal2

*هو لا عب فيه مواصفات الاعب الجيد ولكن مشكلته ما بستفيد من اخطاءه اى الروشنه  فى احيان كثيرة بضيع مجهوده ومجهود زملائه فى الفاضى
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*قصدك ده

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

قصدك ده




ياهو زاتو ماشاء الله عليهو
لكن .......

*

----------


## tito_santana

*يعني يا محمد حسين ختيت التيم كلو وجيت علي الزومه ؟
والله بيني وبينك الزومه يجيب الضغط لكن ضغط وسكري ما بجيبو الي بله جابر ..
غايتو عليكم جنس محن ..
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito_santana
					

يعني يا محمد حسين ختيت التيم كلو وجيت علي الزومه ؟
والله بيني وبينك الزومه يجيب الضغط لكن ضغط وسكري ما بجيبو الي بله جابر ..
غايتو عليكم جنس محن ..
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ



موسى الزومه زول ماشاء الله عليهو عندو فنيات كتير وعند الطرشا طرشا جد
لكن مشكلتو بعد مايمشي كوييس ويتخطى اللاعب المعاهو يعكس الكوره في سقط لقط.
ولو الحاجه دي حصلت مره واحده كنا نقول معليش.
لكن كل مبارة بيعمل نفس الشئ.
عليك الله تقول شنو؟؟
 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الزومه لما يكون في يومه مافي منه 
بس مرات كددا يحير ..........
                        	*

----------


## بشير أبدول

*والله يا محمد حسين اقولك شئ أنا للآن ما مقتنع أنو موسى الزومة ده لاعب كورة، الشئ الوحيد النافع موسى الزومة(( ليقاتو فت)) اما كورة فكنا بالله عليك، يعني لا بزيد ولا ينقص يقطع الكورة من الخصم ويرجعها تاني وما حصل الزول ده شات كورة بين القوائم الثلاثة كلها في كوكب المريخ قريب من سطوح القمر، خمسة سنوات متواصلة محتكرة الخانة دي والله المحلو يكون اليوم روبيرتو كارلوس واحسن منو كمان. لكن تقول شنو جنس ((خمج)).ولو عندي سلطة في المريخ والله اركنو لين ما يعرف حاجة بس يلا ما بتدي حريفا
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بشير أبدول
					

(( ليقاتو فت))




وكهربتو فاااااايتا الحد
 
*

----------


## عاشق الاحمر

*الزومه ماشا الله ربنا حباه بنعمة البنية الجسمانية القوية واللياقة العالية وللاسف لايستثمر هذا فى  مايفيد الفريق لكن الا تتقفو معى  ان للاجهزه الفنية المتعاقبه على تولى مهام التدريب فى المريخ انها مشاركة فى هذا الخلل كيف لمدرب يرى هذا ولايقوم الاعوجاج ما نسمى هذا مامهمت المدرب والمساعديه اذا لم ينتبهو لذلك ..على كل فالزومه بكل علاته يعد افضل طرف شمال فى السودان  ومع امنياتنا ان يطور مستواه اكثر واكثر ..
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*والله موسي يحير
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله ابراهيم
					

يا محمد حسين بالغته موسي هذه الايام افضل لاعب في المريخ بلا منازع .



 نعم 
ولكن ليس هو افضل لاعب في المريخ فحسب
بل افضل لاعب سوداني حاليا
..
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
لاعب متطور ومستواه في تصاعد مستمر نحو الافضل 
..
اللهم سدد رميه يوم السبت 
وكن له عوناًً وسنداًً
حقيقةًً الزومة اصبح نكهة المريخ 
المميزة
ربنا يحفظه
...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


اللهم سدد رميه يوم السبت 
وكن له عوناًً وسنداًً

...




شفتا يامرهف (سدد رميه) هي البنتكلم عليها من قبيييل
مشكلتو الوحيده في (سدد رميه) دي بس

اللهم سدد رميه وأجعله يتقن عكسته ويستلم باصه بدقة ويلعب الباص بصورة دقيقة
آآآآآمين يارب العالمين

*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*الزومة ماشاءالله ..لاعب سريع .. يجيد الون تو (خصوصاً مع الملك) .. يعرف جيداً للعكسيات الأرضية (خاصة ً للسعودي وطمبل).. جيد إلى حدٍ ما في الدفاع .. جيد في الهجوم.
- من أبرز سلبياته ، عدم التركيز .. سواءً عند التمرير أو التصويب.

- ومن أبرز إيجابياته ، تحويل السايد .. (تنويع اللعب).. فهو أفضل لاعب سوداني (بعد الملك) ينقل الكرة من الطرف الشمال لليمين..
وفي مباراة أتراكو الأخيرة ، لعب كرتين لوارغو بالمقاس.. من الطرف الأيسر للأيمن.
- الزومة لا يعرف التخاذل في مباراة القمة... ومستواه ثابت فيها..
- الزومة قلبو حار .. وهو مريخابي موت.. ولا يرضى هزيمة المريخ (كذلك بلة جابر)..

- يحتاج الزومة لمدرب شاطر يراجع شرائطه ليوجهه التوجيه السليم..
بعدها .. لن تجدوه بالسودان.

*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*من اكثر اللاعبين تطور على مستوى السودان وموسى من مظاليم عدم التدرج الطبيعى ولو وجد الزومة ما يجده رصفائه فى الدول الاخرى حيث الاهتمام منذ الصغر بالمواهب لكان احد ابرز اللاعبين العالميين ورغما عن كل ذلك فالزومة هو اللاعب السودانى الوحيدالذى تجد ان مستواه فى تطور مستمر فليوفقه الله فى اسعاد الشعب المريخى
*

----------


## شنشون

*انتو بتتكلمو على اللاعب والخواجة جابو لي شنو طيب ماكان يخلو اي واحد يخط الخطة اذا في اللاعب عيب على المدرب يصححو
ردر دا ماكان ما بعترف بالدحيش وقال دا لاعب ما بفهم وطوالي في الكنبة وكل مرة اووف سايد وبعد فترة بقى رقم واحد انا من المدرب دا اجيب موسى قبل ساعة من التمرين ويلعب عكسيات والكرة متحركة لانو دي مشكلتو لكن طول ما الكورة ثالبتة ماعندنا مشكلة يا حليل العجب كان موسى الزومة يعمل المجهود والعقل للعجب الله يصبرنا .
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*آأها
وهسي رايكم شنوووو؟؟
*

----------


## ابو وعد

*موسي الزومه ما فيه كلام 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"

موســــى الزووووومه؟؟؟؟

"
"
"

بصراحة وأعفو لي ياصفوة
الزول دا بيرفع لي ضغطي :003:1000:003:




خانتو ما فيها زول غيرو حسب راي مـــــــازدا 

بدليل إنو ولف لاعب بيلعب في خــــانة تانية عشان يلعب في محلو في مباراة زيسكو

والا أنا غلـــــــــــــطان
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مصعب سدا الخانه وملاها
ولا شنوووو؟؟
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*he is good bake left in africa....but sometime very bad
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*إنتا ياالأحمر الزنجي قلبتا إنجليزي مالك :wink2:
*

----------


## بشير قديم

*والله يا محمد حسين
موسى الزومه لاعب مافى زيو فى السودان
وهو ملك الطرف الشمال بس كيف اتعلم اختم الهجمه بصوره جيده
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الصبي من تبتو والمطر من كبتو
                        	*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*محمد حسين اختلف معاك 
موسي احسن طرف شمال فى السودان حاليا
وعوبه بسيطة شغل مدربين
الخامة مافيها كلام
والقوة والمهارة والغيرة على الشعار
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*موسى الزومة احسن لاعب طرف شمال في السودان
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*نعم اؤيدك وبشدة الزومة صاحب بنية جسدية متناسقة وقوية ونفس طويل كذلك فهو يمتلك المهارة والسرعة والرشاقة ويتميز بالتسديد القوي للكرات المتحركة والثابتة وميزة اللعب بالقدم اليسري وهذه خاصية نادرة الآن كما ان موسي يلعب بمزاج عالي في جميع المباريات وهو لاعب قلما يشكو من الاصابة كدليل علي ارتفاع لياقتة البدنية باستمرار يلعب كل الموسم بنفس واحد قليل الغيابات نادر الشكوي ومطيع وهو خيار كل المدربين سودانين واجانب 
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*افضل لاعب في الكشف حاليا
                        	*

----------


## الضباح

*اتفقكم معكم حقيقة لعبه يحير مره كويس ومرات كعب
                        	*

----------


## زعيم البلد

*بس يظل موسي أميز طرف شمال في السودان
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*والله انا شخصيا ارى انه لاعب جيد جدا ومتطور وسيصبح قريبا افضل طرف شمال اذا لم يكن حاليا
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله يا اخوانا الزومه يوم كويس ويوم يخوف 
واروش ومشكلتو الاساسيه كراعو واااااااحده
الا يلف زى الكراكه لمات يمرر ولمات يلف
يكون خطفوها وكان خطفوها الرماد كال حماد

والله الموسم الفات ده كلو مرقنا منها ملوووص الدفاع

*

----------


## الروبى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لاعب مجتهد 00لكن الايام دى جاب ليها كروت حمراء 
الظاهر كهربتوا بقت عاليه جايه من السد طوالى00
                        	*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*السلام عليكم 
عندي صحبي موووت بنخش الكورة سوا عندو نفس رايك دا وبقول نفس كلامك دا انو الزومة برفع ضغطو وطوالي بنتغالط ,, مع احترامي لي رايك انا بشوف الزومة وبلة ديل احسن لعيبة في التيم لانك بتحس بانهم مجتهدين وعاوزين يغلبو غض النظر عن مستواهم 
ويكفي انو انتصارات المريخ كلها او معظمها بتجي عن طريقهم
وحتي لو برفعو الضغط برضو احسن لانو الزول بشعر بيهم في الميدان موش ذي ناس سعيد السعودي الواحد ما تعرفو لاعب الا تشوف صورتو في الجريدة تاني يوم
                        	*

----------


## محمد ناوا

*موسى الزومه افضل طرف شمال في السودان 
ومافي لاعب ببيقدر يمسك الكوره ويجري بيهامن خط الدفاع ويعكسها كويس لو مالقاى ون تو مع لاعب اخرولا الراي شنو
                        	*

----------


## أحمر اللون والهوى

*سلامات ..
موسى الزومة  أفضل لاعب طرف أيسر فى السودان والدول المجاورة .. لاعب متطور لم يخرج من أى تشكيلة منذ أن وضع قدمه على كوكب المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*احسن لاعب في السودان   راي الخاص
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*موسى الزومه افضل طرف شمال فى البلد والماعندو طرف شمال بقول موسى مالعاب
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*الزومه لاعب جيد وحمش ويلعب باخلاص من قلبو ولكن المشكله مشكلة تدريب
كل المدربين بركزو علي التيم كمجموعه والمجموعه بتتكون من افراد من المفترض 
ان تكون هنالك تمارين فرديه لكل لاعب وحسب النقص الذي يعاني منه وبعد ذلك
تاتي التمارين الجماعيه والخططيه وهذا هو دور مساعدي المدرب وقدامي اللاعبين
ولكن من نسال ؟
                        	*

----------


## ودارباب

*يااخى الفاضل ،موسى الزومة اللاعب الاول فى السودان من حيث البنية الجسمانية، لذا يصعب على كل المدربين تجاوزه رغم ضعف مهاراته
                        	*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*الزومة اكثر اللاعبين مشاركة مع المريخ طيلة الثلاث اعوام الماضية والافضل في مركزه في السودان كان العندو زيو فليرمه بحجر
*

----------


## Ozone

*والله الزول دا بس لو بطل السرحان الكتير
ما فيهو كلام اكتر حاجة بتميز بيها الزومة انو غيور على المريخ
ودا زاااتو الشئ الفاقدنو نحنا ومخلينا نتحسر على لعيبة العصر الذهبى
                        	*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*والله الزول ده عندو عيب واحد بركب راسو كتبر واحمق شديد
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*موسي الزومه لاعب توجد فيه كل مقومات اللاعب الجيد لكن ينقصه 
شي واحد بس وهو انه الفكر بتاعو تعبان شويه اي يعني ثقافتو تعبانه
ود الماخلياهو اتعلم من اخطاءه .. ولو رجعنا لتشكيلة المريخ حانلقي انو 
ليه اثر واضح عند غيابه عن التيم ......
*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*بصراحة امكانيته اقل من المريخ بس هو لاعب كويس لغير المريخ
*

----------


## hamdi73

*فيه جوانب حلوة ما ننكرة لكن يعيبو عدم التركيز أحياناً
                        	*

----------


## عمر حامد مجذوب

*أخ محمد لك التحية على طرحك هذا الموضوع الهادف. أما موسى الزومة يمتلك لياقة عالية جدا و سرعة و قوة تصويب و كل المواصفات المطلوبة فى لاعب الكرة و بكل أسف يفتقر إلى أهم شى و هو الحضور الذهنى و حسن التصرف التى بلاهما تضيع جملة المواهب الذى يمتلكها و عليه أتفق معك تماما بأنه يسبب كل ما ذكرت.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*أصبروا شويه عليه يمكن يمكن يمكن كربونى يفهمه إنه ما براه فى الميدان وكرة القدم لعبة جماعية
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*عايز شغل من المدربين وحيكون افضل ظهير في السودان 
بالاضافه بيلعب بثقه زايده
                        	*

----------


## امجدمكى

*الزومه حكوووووووووووووووووومه
                        	*

----------


## omer shams

*والله هو اروش لكن عندو طاقه خرافيه واذا استعمل راسو دا شويه ما بقعد في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mmx7media

*يا جماعه والله موسي الزومه ده
انتو ما عرفينه ساي 
والله الزول ده عندو لياقة (ما شاء الله ) 
بس قولو ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*موسى الزومه يعتبر افضل ظهير ايسر فى السودان لكن عاوز شغل فى التسديد على المرمى وظبط العكسيات العاليه شويه عدا ذلك زوووومه حكومه
                        	*

----------


## الوردة الحمراء

*تحية لكم شباب واكيد انتو بتعرفوا في كرة القدم اكثر مني بس صراحة موسي الذومة ده لاعب مميز ومجتهد وعاجني خالص لانو ما بترك كورتو ابدا وبتقدم اكثرمما يتأخر واحلي حاجة ملاحظاها فيهو انو اذا ارتكب مخالفة وجاء الحكم وقف امامو بعتذر بلطف واحترام يخلي الحكم يتراجع عن قراره يعني حكيم 
كل حد ليهو رأي اكيد بس ما نظلم زول بيحترق عشان يصل المرمي رغم عكسياته الطايشة دي



موسي برسل ليك رسالة اذا كنت متواصل ركز ياسيدا انت هائل
                        	*

----------


## كاروشا

*حاجة تحير كل المدربين الزين دربو المريخ لم يستطيعو معالجة اخطاء الزومة القاتلة وعدم اجادة العكسيات 0 واتمنى من كاربونى تجريب  الباشا فى الطرف الشمال او غاسروك  او طارق مختار وعندها يمكن  اطلاق سراح الزومة 0 والغريب ان شداد  زاتة قال عايز الزومة فى المنتخب الوطنى0حسب اعتقادى الزومة لايملك موهبة العب فى المريخ0 ادونا رايكم 0
                        	*

----------


## mmx7media

*في تقديري الشخصي 
موسي الزومة لاعب منضبط  محافظه علي لياقتة بلعب بغيرة وحماس
ولكل لاعب اخطائه
هو لاعب جيد
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*هو غايتو مرة في السماء ومرة في الواطة
                        	*

----------


## وهااج

*بس يوم المباراة كان حكومة
جد وعمل الدفاع الكامل لمنطقتو
اصبرو الزومة لاعب في الرجاء
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الزومه حكومه
                        	*

----------

